# Failed Rom backup with Rom Toolbox



## krichmond0306 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was trying to install a new Rom on my nexus 7 and was going through the backup Rom phase. I had 4.9gb free space. Halfway through the data backup it failed. Now I have no free space. Where do I go to delete the backups? Where did my freespace go?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

